# IPO training in Southern AZ?



## KohnentheGSD (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm getting my GSD in 2020 and am in need of a good Schutzhund club in Southern AZ. I'm willing to drive 1.5 hours to two hours. 

Thank you all!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

This is the website for the Southern Arizona Schutzhund Club located in Marana:

http://www.germanshepherdvonarizona.com/SouthernArizonaSchutzhundClub/


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

https://www.germanshepherddog.com/region-events/?cy=2018&cm=08&re=sw

This website lists all the USCA clubs in your region.


----------

